# pct sucks



## Beefcake (Jul 19, 2012)

Got this web site blocked at work so haven't been on it recently.  Did a test/deca cycle and now i'm on nolva 40/40/40/40 and clomid 50/50/50/50.  Feeling tired and like shit.  When will I feel better?  Once the clomid and nolva is done?  Anything else I can do.  Oh also no sex drive.  Not ed, just no sex drive.  Any advice or do I just have to push through it?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 19, 2012)

How's your e? I always run an ai in pct. When your test lowers e sometimes goes up. Serms don't really lower e in the blood. Just block the receptors and the spike of e for your lh to say come the fuck on. It's only when your e gets low enough for your hpta to come back. Ex serms starting to work. What week of pct are you in?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 19, 2012)

Deca shuts you down hard. You should blast some hcg along with an AI like herm mentioned. It's pct bro, shit sucks. 99% of it is in your head. Get a grip on your mind an it won't be so bad. Mental strength is key in pct or else it can send you over the edge. You'll be alright bro.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 19, 2012)

Don't worry bro.

You can also check your bloods if any of the above mentioned adjustments don't seem to be helping... at least then you will see if it is in your mind or an actual lack/overage of something causing it.

I've never had THAT bad of an issue with PCT... I've even done some stupid shit in the beginning and ignored PCT all together and never had it that bad. I know stuff effects people differently but its certainly something that can be adjusted to be manageable and copeable or people just wouldn't do it to begin with lol


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 19, 2012)

How long after the last deca shot u went into pct? Deca can linger for 3 weeks or more and will not allow recovery until is cleared up.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 19, 2012)

i feel ya man.... in pct also...  shitty.  and im on letro to blast away a bit of gyno..


----------



## Beefcake (Jul 21, 2012)

thanks everyone.  Waited 3 weeks to start pct. Now I got like 4 more pills left of blogs and Clomid.  Got a letter from doc that I'm due for blood work for uric acid levels and I usually just. Heck off test check too.  Results come to me ans the doc.  Should I wait a couple of more weeks?  Should I shoot some hcg and at what dose?. Thanks guys.


----------

